# still not done uni...been 9 years...



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

I have just struggled a lot with depression and anxiety and had to quit several times for extended periods. Im now 27 still without a degree or even a decision on a major. Ive always had trouble with school, concentrating and memorizing...i keep wondering, will i ever finish? I feel like such a loser...


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

We're the same age and we have the same problem. I've been at it for just as long, on and off, and I keep signing up for classes every year. I usually withdraw before the semester begins. I actually just signed up for financial aid today for the fall... just in case. 

Really, I just need to take a step back and say the hell with it. I've been stuck on this goal of college for almost 10 years now and it's not getting me anywhere. It's just making me feel like a failure and it eats at me constantly. Even if I do finish, what the hell am I going to do with my degree? Even if I do take the 8 or 9 classes I need to graduate, It's not like I am adequately for the work force. I'm still a mess. 

I just wonder what it feels like to graduate after such a long struggle... how much of a burden will be lifted? If I knew that feeling of failure would be lifted, then I would absolutely try harder. However, will it put a whole new pressure on myself now to enter the workforce and be employed at an appropriate level? Ugh. I don't want that either.

27 year old "college" student.


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

velocicaur said:


> We're the same age and we have the same problem. I've been at it for just as long, on and off, and I keep signing up for classes every year. I usually withdraw before the semester begins. I actually just signed up for financial aid today for the fall... just in case.
> 
> Really, I just need to take a step back and say the hell with it. I've been stuck on this goal of college for almost 10 years now and it's not getting me anywhere. It's just making me feel like a failure and it eats at me constantly. Even if I do finish, what the hell am I going to do with my degree? Even if I do take the 8 or 9 classes I need to graduate, It's not like I am adequately for the work force. I'm still a mess.
> 
> ...


It's amazing how close you are to describing exactly how I feel and I have the same questions about failure and the burden of all this... *hug*


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Would you consider dealing with the factors keeping you from concentrating in college? If that is faced it's possible to continue your education without the baggage you are carrying. Assuming disappointment when you graduate and enter the workforce isn't helpful even though you may truly feel this way. Many campus offer counseling because many college students feel anxiety.

There are plenty 40 year olds twice my age (oldest is 52) in my class all with various reason why they decided to enroll to this program. I don't judge them don't worry


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

Later:1059913581 said:


> Would you consider dealing with the factors keeping you from concentrating in college? If that is faced it's possible to continue your education without the baggage you are carrying. Assuming disappointment when you graduate and enter the workforce isn't helpful even though you may truly feel this way. Many campus offer counseling because many college students feel anxiety.
> 
> There are plenty 40 year olds twice my age (oldest is 52) in my class all with various reason why they decided to enroll to this program. I don't judge them don't worry


Thanks, yea i realize there are older people in university/college. I just get down on myself cause its taking me so much longer then everyone else i know to get my life on the go.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

How many credits do you need to graduate?

You could take it slow; take 12 credits (3 classes, or 8 credits/2 classes) fall semester. Then take one class during winter break, and repeat the same thing in spring you did in fall. The summer terms are broken up in two, so you could take four classes during the summer (16 credits) and it won't feel like such a huge load.

My opinion is that it would be silly to give up now. Yes, nine years is a long time, but you've already done them. Why give up now? There's a way for you to finally graduate without feeling overwhelmed with four or five classes each semester.

Getting a degree is always helpful when finding a job. You'll always get paid better than your counterparts without degrees...

NYT article

You could also talk to a psychiatrist and see if you have ADD or ADHD. They could prescribe something (if you feel comfortable taking meds).


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Taking it slow just drags it out though. If I take it slow, I could finish in two years. However, the sheer thought of taking 1 or 2 classes for the next... six semesters (including summers) sounds absolutely terrible.

If I had more direction in life now, I would have finished college by now. It's not like going to college is hard. Show up for class, half *** the homework, turn in a few low grade papers, study for some tests, and you're almost guaranteed a B.

I want to be a ___________. Knock out college in 4-5 years and land a job. My problem, and I think the original poster's problem, is that we don't know what we want to do.


----------



## LonelyinSydney (May 9, 2012)

Hi Just thought I would add my experience. I live in Sydney so the system is very different by the experience is the same. Have been at University since 2005 and I am already up to 6 1/2 years for a 5 year degree. 2 1/2 years of which I have had to withdrew every semester because I couldnt do the assessments (mainly presentations) or participate. 
I finally decided that I just needed to stop thinking I can fight the anxiety head on, just to lose every semester by withdrawing from classes....so I changed to distance education and now I get my work done at home. Major drawback is that I dont get that opportunity to try and talk to people and deal with the anxiety issues. Good side is that I can get on with the work in an anxiety reduced environment! The most encouraging thing for me is that this will be the first semester in 2 years that I will succesfully complete an entire semester without withdrawing. hoorah! :boogie


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice, I'm glad it's working for you. :clap What do you plan to do after college? For all of those posting in this thread, what are your plans for after college assuming we all get there one day. What are your goals?


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

AllToAll:1059915464 said:


> How many credits do you need to graduate?
> 
> You could take it slow; take 12 credits (3 classes, or 8 credits/2 classes) fall semester. Then take one class during winter break, and repeat the same thing in spring you did in fall. The summer terms are broken up in two, so you could take four classes during the summer (16 credits) and it won't feel like such a huge load.
> 
> ...


Im in my second year now...or at least classified as that...ive been doing all kinds of courses from all ranges...its really all over the place. So as to how many credits i need to finish...that depends on the major that i havent yet decided on.

At some point, i fully intend of finishing with something...its just that i have a hard time figuring out what id like to do...and everytime i start something i doubt myself and "predict" that i wouldnt be able to do it if i had to take it on as a career...there are also other factors that contribute to me not finishing...i work full time 9-5 most days of the week among other things...

Ive been tested for ADD and ADHD...i dont think i have it...but often it feels like i do...

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

velocicaur:1059915483 said:


> Taking it slow just drags it out though. If I take it slow, I could finish in two years. However, the sheer thought of taking 1 or 2 classes for the next... six semesters (including summers) sounds absolutely terrible.
> 
> If I had more direction in life now, I would have finished college by now. It's not like going to college is hard. Show up for class, half *** the homework, turn in a few low grade papers, study for some tests, and you're almost guaranteed a B.
> 
> I want to be a ___________. Knock out college in 4-5 years and land a job. My problem, and I think the original poster's problem, is that we don't know what we want to do.


Yes thats exactly it. I agree with everything youve said here. Its tough when you dont have a specific goal in mind. :S


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

LonelyinSydney:1059916654 said:


> Hi Just thought I would add my experience. I live in Sydney so the system is very different by the experience is the same. Have been at University since 2005 and I am already up to 6 1/2 years for a 5 year degree. 2 1/2 years of which I have had to withdrew every semester because I couldnt do the assessments (mainly presentations) or participate.
> I finally decided that I just needed to stop thinking I can fight the anxiety head on, just to lose every semester by withdrawing from classes....so I changed to distance education and now I get my work done at home. Major drawback is that I dont get that opportunity to try and talk to people and deal with the anxiety issues. Good side is that I can get on with the work in an anxiety reduced environment! The most encouraging thing for me is that this will be the first semester in 2 years that I will succesfully complete an entire semester without withdrawing. hoorah! :boogie


Awesome, good for you! I have also had problems with thoughts of doing presentations...part of why i havent finished is because i really cant stomach having to do a class presentation or group work...frightens the **** outta me!


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

velocicaur:1059916871 said:



> Nice, I'm glad it's working for you. :clap What do you plan to do after college? For all of those posting in this thread, what are your plans for after college assuming we all get there one day. What are your goals?


I dont have any goals :S...part of my problem...


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

i can't stick with anything particular >.>


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

ExplorerAtHeart:1059921416 said:


> i can't stick with anything particular >.>


Me either..its interesting to experience the courses, but really sucks to be all over the place


----------



## Jay-Son (Dec 18, 2008)

I have the exact same issue, i was supposed to graduate this year but my depression and anxiety came on really strong and had to drop my courses. I was advised to take 2 courses per semester, and as a result (not surprisingly) my grades have flourished since then.

I am thoroughly frustrated when i think about life after schooling. I really cannot envision myself doing anything full-time. i just do not see what I have to offer any employer. I wish I had some arcane knowledge to offer but to be fair so do most, the ones who have that type of complex intelligence usually work hard to attain it.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 6, 2012)

My father started University at 27. (It was only a bad unfortunate series of education, he had to repeat elementry from grade 4 to 1 when he changed countries, etc..)
A guy in my class started a new major and new University at the age of 23.
Another becomes 26 tomorrow.

Only YOU get to change who is the loser or not.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

It took me 7 years to graduate.


----------



## PoorRittle (May 21, 2012)

Hi mate, yeh same here 6th year, just seems like loop. Thought I was the only one like this


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

PoorRittle:1059959682 said:


> Hi mate, yeh same here 6th year, just seems like loop. Thought I was the only one like this


Nope, you're not alone! I always felt like i was the only one too..


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

It's been twelve years for me.


----------

